
Ants can turn colony ant enemies into allies - kevindeasis
http://phys.org/news/2016-03-mortal-enemies-allies-ants.html
======
DrScump
Part of why Argentine ants have become such a problem in the U.S. is that when
different colonies collide, they don't combat _at all_ (usually) and instead
_merge_ to form supercolonies.

